# Jobs for accountants in Singapore



## mylesgoreilly (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi there
I am an accountant with around 3 years post qualification experience (having worked in practice and industry). I hope to make the move to Singapore in July. I would like to start doing a bit of research on the available job opportunities and the best avenues to sourcing jobs.
Any advice on recruitment agencies, areas of expertise required by Singapore employers, or any general advice would be much appreciated. If a similar thread already exists please let me know.
Thanks v much in advance


----------



## mtm103 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey I am also an accountant looking to move to Malaysia or Singapore, have you had any success so far? I am ACA qualified with 7 years PQE


----------



## mylesgoreilly (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi there. My contract in Ireland was extended so I have not done a lot of research s far on Sp. I was in touch with a recruiter who says there are opportunities for accountants but that the Market has slowed down considerably. What roles are you looking for in Sp?


----------

